# my bad luck continues.



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

got to the surf Friday around 4pm. ran out some shark bait and put out some smaller rods. finally got a fish on one of the smaller rods but it was just a catfish. Dave(sharknut) showed up and I was going to run some bait for him but the surf had gotten too rough by then. he heads out about an hour later and I take off about 1am because my wet clothes mixed with the wind wasn't helping. I didn't leave though, I went to sikes and slept woke up at about 5am and started looking for bait. found two old rays on sikes so I grabbed them. didn't catch anything so back to the surf. well the surf had picked up a lot so I hit the sound and fished all day. I managed one 37 in red but the guy taking the picture forgot to hit save before he closed my phone and I had already released it. decided to pack up around 8pm because I hadn't ate anything in like 12 hours. met up with lowprofile and them to drop off the rest of my bait and then I headed home to pig out on pizza.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Hope the pizza was good...


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

it wasn't bad.


----------



## Sharknut (Mar 18, 2013)

"My bad luck continues"? I dunno Matt - seems like that bad luck ended just about the same time you put that 37" red on the deck. Way to hang in there man!!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Sharknut said:


> "My bad luck continues"? I dunno Matt - seems like that bad luck ended just about the same time you put that 37" red on the deck. Way to hang in there man!!


 
yea I know. a bull shark would've made it worth it though!! did you get my text?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Alright Youngster time to change your perception. Look at land based shark fishing as a heavy weight fight! Not a modern day pussified 12 rounder but a old school brawl to the finish kind of of fight! You are going to have some amazing rounds and you are definitely going to take a beating in some rounds but you keep fighting!!! You can take a serious beating for a lot of rounds and still end up throwing a KO shot and walking away a champ! Replace that luck with persistence and never quit! You will get them!!! UGLY


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

So what's the bad luck? Just overall or have you not caught a shark yet?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> Alright Youngster time to change your perception. Look at land based shark fishing as a heavy weight fight! Not a modern day pussified 12 rounder but a old school brawl to the finish kind of of fight! You are going to have some amazing rounds and you are definitely going to take a beating in some rounds but you keep fighting!!! You can take a serious beating for a lot of rounds and still end up throwing a KO shot and walking away a champ! Replace that luck with persistence and never quit! You will get them!!! UGLY


I want this on a poster on my wall! Or a really long bumper sticker!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Ugly 1 said:


> Alright Youngster time to change your perception. Look at land based shark fishing as a heavy weight fight! Not a modern day pussified 12 rounder but a old school brawl to the finish kind of of fight! You are going to have some amazing rounds and you are definitely going to take a beating in some rounds but you keep fighting!!! You can take a serious beating for a lot of rounds and still end up throwing a KO shot and walking away a champ! Replace that luck with persistence and never quit! You will get them!!! UGLY


thanks don. im not gonna give up anytime soon though. if I can still turn the handle, im gonna keep fishing until it kills me. thanks for the words of encouragement man.



Justin618 said:


> So what's the bad luck? Just overall or have you not caught a shark yet?


ive only put 3 sharks over 5ft on the sand(or pool deck!!) in the last year and I know I have atleast 500 hours on the beach. ive been sharking since last December and ive had probably 50 missed sharks after a long run and/or break offs.



MoganMan said:


> I want this on a poster on my wall! Or a really long bumper sticker!


 
me too!!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

You shouldn't have that many break offs. That's odd. Have you changed hook placement, leader, etc etc? Just trying different techniques etc that could make for more hook ups. I've only had 2 sharks completely break me off. That was when i was casting and limited on leader length etc. Now i have plenty of leader, shock leader etc. I have had smaller sharks come and steal bait. 

I'm sure you'll get one soon enough. Just keep taking advice and change as you go. You may find something that works just by changing a few things.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> You shouldn't have that many break offs. That's odd. Have you changed hook placement, leader, etc etc? Just trying different techniques etc that could make for more hook ups. I've only had 2 sharks completely break me off. That was when i was casting and limited on leader length etc. Now i have plenty of leader, shock leader etc. I have had smaller sharks come and steal bait.
> 
> I'm sure you'll get one soon enough. Just keep taking advice and change as you go. You may find something that works just by changing a few things.


 
ive tried a bunch of different techniques. ive found that a wire to heavy mono with a light weight on calm days and a heavy weight on rough days works:whistling: ive had brand new weed eater line just snap during initial runs under drag. just ask Nathan. my line randomly goes limp and I loose a leader about once a trip!!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

We all know the weight for certain days lol. Damn..weed Eater line just snap? What size you using? I run .105. I usually run 10ft cable with about 30 ft of weed Eater line. I run a sliding weight on the weed Eater line. It's suppose to stay on the ocean floor and then when shark makes initial run the line is going out while the weight stays put. Allows the bait to feel more natural. We all don't know exactly what happens under water when the shark hits the bait but it seems to help.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

What kind of weights are you using ? Is there any chance they getting tangled in the line? Are most of your break offs on the weedeater line ?


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

ive used everything from claw style(poured lead and heavy gauge wire) to bricks and every lead weight style sold. I just need to make some new rigs and get new line. I think my biggest problem is I don't make new leaders often due to lack of money. and yes brand new weadeater line trace. 0.95 and had only been in the water once before and it broke about 5 inches from the crimps. had never fought a shark. the 80lb mono was fine... im pretty sure I was gonna get spooled anyways... don(ugly) didn't even know I had engaged the reel from free-spool to retrieve because the shark didn't slow down and had taken like 100 yards in a couple seconds and wasn't slowing down anytme soon when the trace just snapped.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

I moved away from spider weights and wire to solid 1lb and 2lb and 5lb lead weights the solid weights seem to hold in very strong currents and rough conditions. I will hopefully be down next weekend for a sharkin week around perdido if you would like to fish let me know. I'll give you one of my leaders. They won't break


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

tigershark said:


> I moved away from spider weights and wire to solid 1lb and 2lb and 5lb lead weights the solid weights seem to hold in very strong currents and rough conditions. I will hopefully be down next weekend for a sharkin week around perdido if you would like to fish let me know. I'll give you one of my leaders. They won't break


Damn that's a lot of weight to retrieve not counting bait lol. But I'm sure they work great. I usually just use spider weights lately. I'm probably gonna make some breakaway weights for next time. Probably some bricks or something. The spider weights work really good actually. I only use 5 oz but you can feel it in the sand and a lot of times you're have to force it off the floor.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

It's not fun reeling my baits and leader in if there isn't a shark on the end of it. It's a lot of work


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

tigershark said:


> It's not fun reeling my baits and leader in if there isn't a shark on the end of it. It's a lot of work


I can only imagine reeling in 5lbs of lead plus leader and a big bait.

When you're down shoot me a pm. I have a yak if you're not bringing one and plenty of bait I need to use.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Will do I will be bringing the Frenzy


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

tigershark said:


> Will do I will be bringing the Frenzy


 
I might come down just to yak baits in that thing if you let me. when I get a new yak im thinking I want a frenzy but have never had a chance to paddle one. 

and Justin those bricks aren't any fun reeling in either!!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> I might come down just to yak baits in that thing if you let me. when I get a new yak im thinking I want a frenzy but have never had a chance to paddle one.
> 
> and Justin those bricks aren't any fun reeling in either!!



Lol that's why you make them breakaway with a small lb test. Break it off and tie another lol


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Sounds good. If anyone wants to try sand bags I have around 90 of them. Never really got used to them but same principle tie with light weight mono and they will break away as well. As long as the weather is good we will be down. You guys are welcome to try out the frenzy. It's been a great yak. It can take some big waves. Not as fast as a Malibu but very stable in big waves


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i use an aluminum grappler. it weighs like 3oz.


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

Do you have a picture of the grappler ? Sounds pretty cool. How large of a bait will it hold in a decent current ? I have soaked some large whole rays and if a 3 oz weight would hold it that would be great


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

tigershark said:


> Do you have a picture of the grappler ? Sounds pretty cool. How large of a bait will it hold in a decent current ? I have soaked some large whole rays and if a 3 oz weight would hold it that would be great


it'll hold a whole 30lb cobia carcass in anything but the pass.


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> it'll hold a whole 30lb cobia carcass in anything but the pass.


You should see the monster claw weight matt made, pretty sure it could hold a cruise ship in the middle of a hurricane!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

MoganMan said:


> You should see the monster claw weight matt made, pretty sure it could hold a cruise ship in the middle of a hurricane!


i bet thats fun to reel in.


----------



## HappyHourHero (Jan 31, 2012)

I take 6 oz bank sinkers and drill 3 drywall screws into them. Guy at tightlines turned me onto this method. super cheap and works great.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Justin618 said:


> Lol that's why you make them breakaway with a small lb test. Break it off and tie another lol


using heavier mono keeps( well it slows down) the small shark biting off the brick.

and that monster weight I made has only been deployed once and it worked well!! sucked to reel in yes, popped loose easy? nope.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

tigershark said:


> Do you have a picture of the grappler ? Sounds pretty cool. How large of a bait will it hold in a decent current ? I have soaked some large whole rays and if a 3 oz weight would hold it that would be great


20/0 circles in center


----------



## tigershark (Oct 16, 2007)

That thing is huge looks like an anchor for my yak. I bet that thing is a bit$& to pull off the bottom


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Ugly 1 said:


> 20/0 circles in center


 
so just get some heavy gauge aluminum wire and twist two strands together?

this is mine. I used just the standard size chemlight for reference... it's full of lead and it's 1/2" conduit.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

tigershark said:


> That thing is huge looks like an anchor for my yak. I bet that thing is a bit$& to pull off the bottom


I zip tie it to the line so it grabs the way i pull and comes out the way the fish pulls. once it comes out, its out, no lead to pull it back down and it usually stays up in the water column on a retrieve. 



foreverfishing said:


> so just get some heavy gauge aluminum wire and twist two strands together?
> 
> this is mine. I used just the standard size chemlight for reference... it's full of lead and it's 1/2" conduit.


its not the weight that hold, its the gauge of the wire. you can take that same same 1/2" conduit and twist it and make the same thing. add a couple onces of copper around a couple for days with stronger current to help it settle quicker. the only place i really ever needed my 12oz sputniks were in the pass on an outgoing tide. it just wouldn't let the bait sink fast enough without it.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> its not the weight that hold, its the gauge of the wire. you can take that same same 1/2" conduit and twist it and make the same thing. add a couple onces of copper around a couple for days with stronger current to help it settle quicker. the only place i really ever needed my 12oz sputniks were in the pass on an outgoing tide. it just wouldn't let the bait sink fast enough without it.


 
yea I know it's not the lead. the reason I completely filled it up though is because I used to always get out to where I was dropping my bait and just throw it in the water and it would shoot back towards the beach so I was trying to counter act that..... and then common sense kicked in and now I just pull some line towards me by hand before I drop the bait and save my arms for paddling bait back out instead of reeling in those weights....


----------

